# floating blow fish bay at fortesque



## sweetwaters (Jun 15, 2003)

*dead blowfish floating in the bay at fortesque*

 Hiya! Does anyone know why there was blowfish floating in the Delaware Bay yesterday on June 14th.2003?. Thanks for your input.


----------

